# Mounting foot pedal of TM



## lgpjr49 (Dec 7, 2015)

Do most people attach there foot pedals to the decks of there boats, or let them free flor and move as needed. Just wondering what most of you guys did with yours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlogfish (Dec 7, 2015)

I leave mine free that way I can move it depending on where I am and what I am doing.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 8, 2015)

Mine is "semi-free". 

I added a 1 1/4 inch piece of PVC under the front of my cable steered MinnKota TM pedal. That puts the pedal at a tilted angle. 

I then added an Omega _/\_ shaped piece of aluminum strap permanently affixed to the front deck. The end of the PVC 1 1/4 inch tube slides into the aluminum device. That way, I can have it stay in front, at the appropriate angle....but still remove it easily and move it around the deck as needed. 

My front deck doesn't have any carpet, so sliding around was, and still is, an issue. I'll post a picture, but it will be a couple of days.

I also just added a cleat near the front. It is spaced so that I can slip the cable into (or out of ) it easily. Just keeping that cable stationary helps quite a bit.

If I had to do it over again, I would have purchased the Powerglide electronically steered trolling motor, instead of the cable steered one. I just copied the one that was on the boat when I bought it. I should have thought it through better. 

richg99


----------



## Brine (Dec 8, 2015)

The only reason I would fix mine to the deck is if I used a recessed tray. I stand and fish, and after having used a recessed pedal on a friend's boat for a day, I noticed it made quite a difference on keeping my back in check. Next build for me will include the recessed tray.


----------



## Wyatt (Dec 8, 2015)

Mine is free floating. I like being able to kick it around the front deck depending on which side of the boat I'm fishing off of. I am nowhere close to being ambidextrous with my feet lol.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 10, 2015)

Here is a picture of my raised and partially fastened-down trolling motor pedal.

I added the PVC tube to give the pedal's base a better angle for my foot. I added the Omega-shaped piece of aluminum so that I'd have an easy-on / easy-off fitting. 

I slide the PVC tube into the aluminum fitting most of the time. When I want to move the pedal to the other side of the deck, it comes out quickly. richg99


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 10, 2015)

I think with cable-steer setups a lot of people put them in somewhat fixed locations or totally fixed using a recessed pan.

My motor is electric drive, so I just have rubber feet on the bottom of the pedal control as I've got ~15' of wire or so which would let me operate the trolling motor from the back of the boat if I was ever so inclined...


----------



## HeavyHook (Jan 20, 2016)

I use the free floating method. Many times I am moving around and like having the ability to adjust it how I want.


----------

